
Tech Jobs Still Scarce But Layoffs May Be Slowing Down - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/08/tech-jobs-still-scarce-but-layoffs-may-be-slowing-down/
======
foppr
I'll believe it when I see it

